# Renshikan Karate



## Deathtrap101 (Mar 9, 2003)

I was asked to post a little about Renshikan.  I have bin training  in this style for a little less than two years now.  

Founder and head sensei of Renshikan is David Akutagawa, 7th Dan (Shito Ryu). I had the pleasure of training under him just a few weeks ago at a clinic here in cowtown alberta.  Even got to chat with him at boston pizza when everyone at the clinic met up there. (Tiny clinic and pretty much everyone knew eachother.) 


 Mostly a mixture of Shotokan and Chito ryu.  We try to keep it traditional and we do not change kata's to fit certain techniques, we will do them how they were intended to be done from the style they came from.

The site isn't very complete but it is there www.renshikan.com


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Mr.karate (Jul 9, 2003)

Mostly a mixture of Shotokan and Chito ryu.  

I thought sensei Aukutagawa's two major styles were Chito ryu and Shito ryu could you tell me why then Renshikan would be based mostly on Shotokan and Chito ryu then?


----------



## sempei (Apr 15, 2004)

Renshikan is a mixture of Shito Ryu and Chito Ryu Karate.  To portray it in any other way is misleading.



These days the focus has been primarily in acquiring Shito Ryu knowledge, for those students that were brought up in the Chito Ryu style.



Takeda Ryu Akido has been at the forefront of Renshikan curriculum, as well.  I hope that this clears things up.


----------



## RHD (Apr 22, 2004)

sempei said:
			
		

> Renshikan is a mixture of Shito Ryu and Chito Ryu Karate.  To portray it in any other way is misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm curious, what are the characteristic differences between ryu such as chito, shito, and shotokan?  
Mike


----------



## Scout_379 (Jul 6, 2004)

I have been with Renshikan for over 8 years now.

  Renshikan is a more traditional style, mainly based on the Shito ryu, Chito ryu, and, surprisingly, Goju ryu styles. ZERO SHOTOKAN. Renshikan incorporates these forms as well as a healthy amount of throwing techniques.  I would say that it is a generally softer style of karate, focusing more towards the developement of a healthy body and mind through an acute understanding of body mechanics and and a somewhat scientific approach to karate. Rather than the sometimes brute force exerted in some other styles, such as the (no offence intended!) Kyokushinkai.


I've also had the pleasure of meeting with Sensei Akutagawa, and the pleasure of training with him in a couple of clinics,  now that i have my Brown, I hope to get to many more! 


As for the characteristic differences between the styles, I'm afraid i cannot help much, but I do find it easy to identify the longer stances and sweeping blocks associated with Shotokan. Chito ryu is more compact, with smaller, more efficient motions. Shito ryu is in between, but leans more towards Chito ryu in stance length and motion size. I hope that helps.


----------



## Chito (Jan 21, 2005)

Little FYI... 

Renshikan was born when Akutagawa Sensei had a falling out with Higashi Sensei.  They had a power struggle over Chito Ryu in Canada and a disagreement in the direction that Chito Ryu was going.  It was born out of "politics".  In 1997, Akutagawa Sensei resigned from Chito Ryu as did a number of Chito Ryu dojos in BC and some in the maritimes.

Basically, Renshikan is Chito Ryu (Akutagawa, to my understanding, remains committed to the way of the founder, Dr. Tsuyoshi Chitose) with the addition of Shito Ryu and Goju Ryu kata.


----------

